# Anyone ever deal with a crazy customer?



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Over the past year, I've dealt with many different d*[email protected] but this old b!tch took the cake.

I usually don't do evening shift but I decided to do one tonight. 20 packages all reattempts to apartments, YUCK!!! First package, it seemed like a typical access problem package where the gate code didn't work. So I call the customer to tell her that I had a package for her from Amazon and the gate code didn't work. This crazy b!tch starts yelling from the top of her lungs, "WHY DO YOU ALWAYS DO THIS?" "THE GATE CODE WORKS FINE, THE GATE CODE [email protected] WORKS!!!!!" I was like... WTF?

I hear this old hag screaming from the side gate. She calls me an idiot, tells me I can't read, and kept on saying why I always did this to her? I was like WTF are you talking about lady? I've never been here before, EVER. But either she's deaf or just insane and kept yelling, "WHY DO YOU ALWAYS DO THIS???" She says she's talking to the Amazon support right now and filing a complaint. She was being obnoxiously loud and saying things that didn't make any sense.

At this point, I knew I was dealing with a crazy b!tch so I just gave her the package and left.

I was really annoyed at this point so I call Flex support to see if I can file a complaint towards a customer? The support says yes and I explain to her what just happened. Not that I think Amazon will do anything but letting customers verbally abuse couriers shouldn't be allowed whether we're independent contractors or not. Thinking back, I should've recorded the whole thing with my phone but it was so shocking to me, I couldn't think clearly at that time.

I know they always take the customers side so they'll probably do nothing but let's see what they say about my complaint. Anyone ever deal with crazy customer like this?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No but ya, cover your Arse.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow talk about PSYCHO. 
I think codes get expired or deactivated. today had a few houses in a subdivison all had the same access code in the app which didnt work. i just picked a cx and called. them they seemed super happy to unlock the gate for me. For the most part everyone is happy to get their packages. even if i just leave it ring the bell and walk away. Only thing i get yelled at is "thank you" lol. and i get a wave. 

hopefully that bad apple doesn't make you regret the job. flex is a pretty plush job. IMO. You dont have to "people" (for the most part) my main job is in IT so flex is like an anti depression pill. lol brings back my sanity.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Last month, I sent a package to 12:30 pm, because the address could not be found. I spent one and half hours find there. The old man did not say thank, just screaming to me, too late!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe not quite that psycho, but yesterday I went into a leasing office who were extremely rude to me -- they wouldn't give me a map because apparently they "don't give them to vendors"....and then immediately after questioning why told me to leave. Never have I encountered such hostileness in an LO....and it wasn't even a run down place or anything.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I've had to file two complaints against customers, and I doubt Amazon ever reached out to the customers about their behavior, I did get the "this will no longer impact your standing as a deliver partner in the Flex program" email in response just in case they decided to complain.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

LOL... [email protected] You Amazon!!!

Just got this email. [email protected] real how they treat us in this sh!t gig. Taking the side of a crazy psycho but didn't expect anything less from these incompetent goons.

Hello,

As an independent contractor, Amazon expects that you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer.

Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you did not follow the customers' instructions or delivery specifications.

Best regards,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Placebo17 wow, so that customer was legitimately calling to complain that you couldn't get into their building?! how did you eventually get in?

customer sounds like a real pos to me


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> LOL... [email protected] You Amazon!!!
> 
> Just got this email. [email protected] real how they treat us in this sh!t gig. Taking the side of a crazy psycho but didn't expect anything less from these incompetent goons.


Unfortunately you actually believed the person at support who claimed to be taking down your report. Unfortunately they were just randomly clicking keys on their keyboard, nothing got entered or reported anywhere. Sorry.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Basically a crazy person could just report you for no reason and you'll get a ding, NO MATTER WHAT.

For those thinking of going extra mile for this sh!t company, this is what they think of you.


soupergloo said:


> Placebo17 wow, so that customer was legitimately calling to complain that you couldn't get into their building?! how did you eventually get in?
> 
> customer sounds like a real pos to me


She rushed out through the side gate.



jester121 said:


> Unfortunately you actually believed the person at support who claimed to be taking down your report. Unfortunately they were just randomly clicking keys on their keyboard, nothing got entered or reported anywhere. Sorry.


Yeah I'm beginning to think nothing was reported. They never have our backs.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Always back up calls to support with an email


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

"WHY DO YOU ALWAYS DO THIS TO ME"

If the same problem is happening over and over again as you indicate here then its pretty clear the gate or gate code isn't working you stupid ho.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Unfortunately you actually believed the person at support who claimed to be taking down your report. Unfortunately they were just randomly clicking keys on their keyboard, nothing got entered or reported anywhere. Sorry.


Bingo. Amazon does not care about individual drivers one iota. We are just another number


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Craziest incident, I had a crappy house in a bad hood. I pulled up in front of the driveway and got out. I noticed a car pull up to the corner near the house. I walked up and rang the bell and waited. Car was just sitting at the corner. Waited for a bit, no where to hide it and someone was watching me, so I started back to my car with the package. The car come toward the house and the lady starts yelling at me. I walk up to the car and she is wearing a USPS uniform. She yelled, "Does that require a signature?" "No," I replied. "Why the hell didn't you leave it at the door?" she asked. She left me no time to reply. Just kept going on about how if it doesn't need a signature I should just leave it. And about how I was blocking her drive so she can't get in. I go to move my car so she can go in her driveway. She yells, "Why the f*ck are you getting back in your car with my package?" I said, "You just yelled at me for blocking the driveway. I am moving my car." This lady was F-ing crazy ass postal worker. She accused me of trying to steal a package I was delivering. Everytime, I would try to explain that the reason I wasn't leaving the package was because she was sitting in her car at the corner watching me she would just start screaming about me stealing her package. I have applied a few times at the postal service and never got called back, but they clearly hire some crazy unstable people.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I would have dropped it right there and walked away. Geez, what a piece of work! Some people are just nuts. Today I actually got help from a very nice mail carrier. Huge apartments with several buildings all different addresses. App kept sending me out and back in. He looked at my itinerary and told me which ones were in the complex. Saved me some time.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Actually the worst part isn't the crazy customers. The worst part is Amazon and the Flex program always siding with the customers no matter what.

That pisses me off more than anything. We have no rights whatsoever. Even if we were to hypothetically get physically assaulted by some crazies and they file a complaint, we will get a ding on our record and nothing will happen to them. For future reference, always have your camera ready and record the incident, though I doubt they will take that into consideration.


----------



## Block Catcher (Sep 25, 2017)

tone17 said:


> Craziest incident, I had a crappy house in a bad hood. I pulled up in front of the driveway and got out. I noticed a car pull up to the corner near the house. I walked up and rang the bell and waited. Car was just sitting at the corner. Waited for a bit, no where to hide it and someone was watching me, so I started back to my car with the package.


You could've just left it at the door and taken a picture just in case


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Block Catcher said:


> You could've just left it at the door and taken a picture just in case


In case of what? If a package goes missing it is on you regardless of any picture.


----------



## Block Catcher (Sep 25, 2017)

I never take packages back to the warehouse. If in doubts I'd call the customer and support.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Block Catcher said:


> I never take packages back to the warehouse. If in doubts I'd call the customer and support.


Must be nice to live in a place where package theft is not an issue.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Never take packages back? Are you talking logistics or prime? What do you do when it's an apartment with no apartment number where the customer doesn't answer and the leasing office is closed? Or what do you do when a package is to a business but the business is closed?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol @ "WHY DO YOU ALWAYS DO THIS???" 

Oh man I would have had a ball with that customer. 

"Because Margaret we've talked about this many times. And you refuse to listen."

"WHY DO YOU ALWAYS DO THIS??? AND MY NAME IS NOT MARGARET!"

"Now Margaret listen. It's always your fault. Open the gate. And when you open the gate remember to bring a cup of coffee and $20 cash. You've upset me and I need to balance myself with cash & coffee."

"Okay. But my name isn't Margaret."


----------

